# We are moving somewhere that doesn't allow hedgehogs



## MMeinzer80 (Mar 6, 2016)

I am in the military and we have had our two hedgehogs (male & female) for over a year. I just received orders to Hawaii and found out they do not allow hedgehogs. 

What do we do now? We can't take them with us so we were wondering if someone would be interested in taking them in.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Would family be able to take them while your in Hawaii?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you contact the Hedgehog Welfare Society they can help you find a good home for them.


----------



## MMeinzer80 (Mar 6, 2016)

We currently live in Virginia and family is located in California which doesn't allow them either.


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

California is lax. Hawaii is not, especially since it's an island and they can actually survive in the wild there.
I'm not advocating you do this, but worst case scenario if there is a vet near your family in California that treats hedgehogs,
you could give them to your family to keep and likely wouldn't have any problems.
That's only if you have a vet though, don't even think about doing this if you cannot find a reliable vet that treats hedgehogs.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Please don't suggest that people take animals into an illegal state, regardless of their enforcement of the laws or the availability of a vet. It's still not safe. 

If you don't have any local friends that would be interested in them, contact the HWS like Nikki said and they can hopefully help you out. I'm sorry you're having to rehome your hedgies.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehog Central does not approve of any one advocating breaking any laws. There is actually a large rescue group that is dedicated to removing and rehomeing hedgehogs from California. Suggesting she sneaks it into California is just making the problem worse.


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm not advocating they do it; don't misunderstand. I'm just stating the reality is there are tens of thousands of ferrets and hedgehogs in California, despite their status.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Matvei said:


> I'm not advocating they do it; don't misunderstand. I'm just stating the reality is there are tens of thousands of ferrets and hedgehogs in California, despite their status.


There are thousands of people killed not for that we should suggest anyone going out and do so. Because others do it is not the right answer. It's illegal and as I tell my young daughter, you don't follow the rules because someone is watching, you follow them because it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm not disagreeing with you, but I don't think such a black and white approach is actually helpful in the real world. There are a lot of backyard breeders in CA and a lot of craigslist hogs that need help. None of that is going to get resolved if we keep ignoring reality. For example, I think there *should* be HWS rescue stations even in illegal states, so that these animals can be rescued and potentially re-homed in a legal state. 

In that sense, I don't disagree with what someone like Coastal Quills is doing. The law in CA doesn't seem to be stopping anyone from getting hedgehogs, so if they're going to break the law anyway I'd rather they go somewhere like that instead of encouraging further abuse and neglect of hedgehogs at backyard breeders across the state. 

That is a discussion for a different thread, though.

In any case since this guy doesn't even live anywhere near CA, the best option is to find someone local in Virginia who can adopt his hogs, either through the forum or through the HWS.


----------

